# Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg



## Gloin (27. Februar 2009)

#hHey Boardies!

Ich hab da mal ein kleines Anliegen...
Wenn im April alle Klausuren geschrieben sind, wollte ich mal in Duisburg am Rhein auf Waller fischen.

1.Frage: Wie sieht das mit Spinnfischen in Anbetracht der  Schonzeit von Zander und Hecht aus?

2.Frage: Da wegen dieser Schonzeit der (natürlich tote) Köfi wohl wegfällt, welche alternativen hab ich? Dachte da an Calamaris, weil mir Würmer zumindest im Stillwasser oft von nicht-Zielfischen geklaut wurden.

3.Frage: Was muss ich speziell beim Spinngerät beachten, die Strömung an der geplanten Stelle ist schon beeindruckend...

Mein bisheriges Setup sieht so aus: 
Yad Granada Big Fish 3m 300g+Ambassadeur 7000BG
Maver Big Fish 3m 300g+Ambassadeur 7001

als Schnüre sind 30er Spiderwire und 25er Climax am Start, Kleinteile allesamt aus dem Norwegen/Big Game Bereich.

Ich hab mich natürlich schon durch einschlägige Foren geklickt und bin zum Teil auf recht widersprüchliche Meinungen gestoßen, daher bitte ich um fundierte Äußerungen, die möglichst auf Erfahrung basieren...Auf Einzeiler à la "nimm nen brassen an anner boje" oder "auf jeden fall 28er whiplash" kann ich verzichten


----------



## wallerangler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hallo zum Spinnfischen mit ner Multi , naja wenn mans kann geht es . Zum Ansatzangeln sind deine schnüre zu dünn wegen dem Abrieb . Auch würde ich mir eine stelle suchen wo nicht direkt in der hauptströmung gefischt wird  so ein schweres Blei , was auch liegen bleibt , kannste nicht auswerfen .


----------



## Barsch-Guru (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Ich kann ein paar Tipps geben aber vorher muss ich noch was wissen:

Warum meinst du das der Köfi wegfällt?


----------



## ... (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ich kann ein paar Tipps geben aber vorher muss ich noch was wissen:
> 
> Warum meinst du das der Köfi wegfällt?



Frage ich mich auch, er nimmt ja keine 10cm Rotaugen auf Waller...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Und wenn... das wäre auch wurscht, wenn er nen Zander oder nen Hecht fängt setzt er ihn eben wieder rein!
Kann ja auch beim Spinnen ein anderer Räuber einsteigen!


----------



## ... (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Und wenn... das wäre auch wurscht, wenn er nen Zander oder nen Hecht fängt setzt er ihn eben wieder rein!
> Kann ja auch beim Spinnen ein anderer Räuber einsteigen!



Naja, er möchte ja im April angeln gehen, da ist der Zander ja eh noch auf. Von daher ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn ein Zander einsteigt aber wer angelt mit 10cm Köfi´s auf Waller? :q


----------



## Barsch-Guru (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



... schrieb:


> Naja, er möchte ja im April angeln gehen, da ist der Zander ja eh noch auf. Von daher ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn ein Zander einsteigt aber wer angelt mit 10cm Köfi´s auf Waller? :q


 

Äääähhhhmmmm..... wie bitte? Hab ich was verpasst? Meines Wissens ist der Zander von 01.04.-31.05. in NRW geschont!

Und in BW von 01.04. bis 15.05.!

Also, hier nix Falsches erzählen!


----------



## zesch (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

bei Deiner Ausrüstung gibst Du eh nach einer Stunde auf,

weil die Arme schmerzen......

zum spinnen reicht eine  schwere Hechtrute, vielleicht ein besseres Vorfach

und Köder die Druck machen oder anlocken und weitere die dann letztendlich fangen,

eine Hauptschnur + 2 KG mehr entsprechend der Zugkraft der Rute (also vieleicht 10 - 15 KG)

Gruß
zesch


----------



## ... (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Äääähhhhmmmm..... wie bitte? Hab ich was verpasst? Meines Wissens ist der Zander von 01.04.-31.05. in NRW geschont!
> 
> Und in BW von 01.04. bis 15.05.!
> 
> Also, hier nix Falsches erzählen!



Oje 04 = April |rotwerden
Sorry, ganz klar mein Fehler #t


----------



## Barsch-Guru (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



... schrieb:


> Oje 04 = April |rotwerden
> Sorry, ganz klar mein Fehler #t


 
Kann ja mal passieren.... das man sich im Monat irrt....

Aber zurück zu unserem Themenstarter...

will er jetzt eher Spinnen oder Ansitzangeln?


----------



## Gloin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Aaah...das ist ja schon ne Menge Input#6
Da der Zander im April am Rhein definitiv nicht frei ist, frage ich mich halt, ob große Gufis/Blinker oder auch 20cm+ Köfis erlaubt sind, weil da ja auch schonmal Stachelritter drauf gehen...
Ich weiß eben nicht wie das von den Kontrolleuren in Duisburg gehandhabt wird;+

@Zesch und Wallerangler
Genau da liegt der Hund begraben!Dass man eine stärkere Geflochtene nicht mit der Rute abgerissen bekommt ist klar, daher würde die gewählte Schnurstärke reichen. Abrieb ist da natürlich ein ganz anderes Argument, außerdem habe ich von Leuten gelesen die am Rhein von dicken Fischen gespoolt worden sind und da eh die Rute gar nicht mehr aus der Flucht heben konnten. Ich kann halt nicht einschätzen, wie das mit der Strömung so ist, hab noch nie am Rhein geangelt.

Lieber würde ich zum Spinnfischen meine 3m Charisma Pilk 190g mit 4000er Applause und Quattron PT oder Antares Braid ~15kg nehmen, aber im Zweifelsfall ist das Werfen mit der Multi kein Problem, reine Übungssache, glaubt mir:g

 Zum Spinnfischen


----------



## Gloin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Wer hat denn schonmal am Rhein in Duisburg auf Wels geangelt?


----------



## archie01 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hallo
Beim Spinnfischen kann man eine "leichtere" Ausführung benutzen , unter 30 Kg Tragkraft würde ich aber auch da nicht gehen.Das Fischen mit wallertauglichen Ködern (ab 120 - 250gr) ist Bodybuilding pur , einen ganzen Angeltag wird das kaum einer können. Dafür gibts auch keinen geschonten Zander als Beifang...
Beim Ansitzfischen kannst du die Ausrüstung der für Italien gleichsetzen, deine Rollen halte ich bereits für unzureichend, unter 0,5mm würde ich auf keien Fall fischen  - ist besser für dich und für den Waller , der dann nicht verludert.
Ich benutze eine Fin Nor mit 0,65er Leitner Schnur , so mal als Anhaltspunkt - mit "Ankerblei" mußt du manchmal mehr als ein Kilo auswerfen !!! 
Genau wie in Italien oder Spanien ist am Rhein mit Fischen der  2m Klasse zu rechnen , dann verbietet sich leichteres Material von selbst.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Gloin (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Okay, ne Fin Nor wäre natürlich ein optimaler Kompromiss zwischen Rollengewicht und Robustheit/Bremskraft, zumal die Offshore beim Boardpartner S&W im Vergleich zu Stella, Saltiga ja schon wieder günstig ist. Allerdings habe ich (erstmal) nicht vor, mir extra eine neue Rolle anzuschaffen.
Ich hab hier noch ne Team Daiwa BG 3500 rumliegen, die fast 200m 30er Spiderwire, meint Ihr das wär ne Option?

Wo sind denn hier die Wallerspezis vom Rhein?#h


----------



## archie01 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hallo
Ich halte eine Rolle mit 0,30 er für keine akzeptable Option , gerade nicht am Rhein , wenn es etwas günstiger sein soll nimm die Penn 950 , die kostet im Moment knapp über 100 € , das sollte es dir wert sein...
Und die Penn ist gut - wäre auch meine Option gewesen , doch meine Fin Nors haben im "Sonderangebot" sogar noch etwas weniger gekostet.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Gloin (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Also laut Hersteller trägt die30er Spiderwire 33kg...ist denn die Abriebstärke einer 50er Geflochtenen echt so viel größer? Ich habs ja noch nicht erlebt, dachte aber dass jede geflochtene Schnur aufgibt, wenn sie mal ordentlich über die Steinpackung schrammt...
Hat schonmal jmd ausprobiert mit einer Schlagschnur aus 90er Monofil zu fischen?


----------



## Seefliege (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

#h

ja, als schlagschnur. ich fische ne 0,41er tufline xp mit 29,5 kg tragkraft als hauptschnur und wegen dem abrieb noch einen leader aus 0,71er berkley biggame (mono)

rute: sportex hm turbospin 6 mit 150 g wg
rolle: penn slammer 560 #6

ich fische allerdings in der *oder*. aber wir haben hier auch harte strömung und große fische ...


----------



## zesch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

zum Ansitzen braucht man am Rhein event. so eine schwere Ausrüstung,

wenn man den Fisch in 5 Minuten ausdrillen will....

bis Anfang Mai hat man noch Drills und ab Juli wieder....dazwischen sind  Welse noch sehr geschwächt vom ablaichen...

meine *Fang*köder 2008: (nicht Anlockköder)

- 6cm Predator Shad (Manns) = Wels 1,50m

- 8cm Profiblinker = Wels 1,60m ....45 KG

Hauptschnur 8 KG Powerline mit einer 85 Gramm Spinnrute


mehr Köder und Ausrüstung braucht man wirklich nicht, außer einem Landehandschuh


----------



## wallerangler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hi Zesch da will ich mal sehen wenn der erste von 2 Meter auf deine Rute beißt irgendetwas wird schon nachgeben aber nicht der wels . woher weisst du das im Juni laichzeit ist ? ich dachte immer das liegt an der wassertemperatur


----------



## zesch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

2008 wurde im Mai in den Ruhrorter Häfen gelaicht,

das wissen auch Andere in Duisburg....

dies Jahr wird alles noch früher sein, denn die Zander sind jetzt schon "randvoll" und schlagen sich mit laichenden Mühlkoppen den Magen voll...(RHK)

Laichzeit, stimmt geht nach Wassertemperatur und vorhandenen Nahrungsangebot...


----------



## wallerangler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Du solltest dir mal Infos einholen wann das bei Wallern der Fall ist , Zander ok da gebe ich dir recht . Waller brauchen 21 Grad Wasser über ca. 1 Woche sonnst laichen sie nicht ab und dieses war nie im Mai . auch wirst du nicht sehen wo sie laichen da dieses im tiefen Wasser passiert . Im Mai haben höchstens die weißfische gelaicht und die waller sind denen nachgezogen und hatten leichte Beute


----------



## ... (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

- 8cm Profiblinker = Wels 1,60m ....45 KG

Hatte dein Waller Steine gefressen? #c


----------



## wallerangler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

... #6 ich bin von einen vertippter ausgegangen 35 kg währe ja noch ok gewesen


----------



## zesch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...39777&sspn=0.000804,0.002403&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19

nimm eine Polbrille mit und geh es Dir anschauen, von wegen, im Flachwasser

___

zu den Steinen im Magen....ja, das könnte man so sagen

nein der Wels wurde gewogen...


----------



## archie01 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hallo Zesch
Du beeindruckst uns ja durchaus mit deinen Fängen , aber dem Threadersteller ging es ja ums Ansitzangeln , da sind die Vorzeichen etwas anders.
Es gilt da einen Köfi oder ein Tintenfischstück fest in der Strömung zu halten - dazu brauchts halt am Rhein etwas mehr , so viel das deine 85gr Rute bereits beim ersten wuchtigen Wurf brechen würde ( ab 600gr ).Dann taugen auch dünne Schnüre nicht mehr und da der Waller sicher nicht "schnurscheu" ist, kann man besser auf "Nummer sicher" gehen und eine fischgerechte Materialauswahl treffen. Deshalb ist hier ein 50er Schnur eher noch zu wenig , sicher aber nicht überdimensioniert.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## zesch (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

@Archie01

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

Frage 1 + 3 sind zum Spinnfischen....

Als Absitzangler wartest Du ja auch auf deinen Biss, während ich permanent Suche und Fange.....oder Bisse bekomme

und beeindrucken möchte ich hier Niemanden

+ wollte nur damit sagen das man auch zum Ansitzen bestimmt kein Big Game Tackle braucht, das ist völliger Quatsch im Ruhrpott am Rhein...

wenn Du natürlich am stinkenden Chickenpool sitzt, wo der Waller voll gedopt auf Hühnchen und Pellets schwimmt, brauchst Du ein gutes Geschirr und Waller zu drillen,
aber bestimmt keine 0,50mm Geflochtene. So eine Schnur hat mit Angeln nix mehr zu tun....

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



zesch schrieb:


> aber bestimmt keine 0,50mm Geflochtene. So eine Schnur hat mit Angeln nix mehr zu tun....
> 
> 
> Moin,
> ...


----------



## zesch (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Lieber Alex,

wenn Du gerne auf Dein Angelgerät verzichten möchtest, dann tu das doch und fang demnächst Deine Welse per Hand......ich ziehe eine 8 KG Schnur vor

mir ist noch keiner abgerissen, Dir vielleicht ?

+ es hat Niemand geschrieben das ich den Drill "auskosten" möchte...

nur mit einer 0,5mm Geflochtenen, ich bitte Dich, das gehört für mich zu den Experten die gleich ihre Welse reißen...und in 5 Sekunden rauskurbeln, das ist kein Sportfischen

...+ anderes Bundesland andere Sitten, ich muß Dich nicht verbessern !


----------



## Gloin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hey Leute! Das wird ja hier richig hitzig|krach:....

Aber mal zum Thema: Mir gehts es durchaus auch ums Spinnfischen, weil ich da prinzipiell mehr Spaß dran habe als am Ansitz, werde aber beides mal probieren.
Die Frage nach der Schnurstärke scheint ja tatsächlich die Gretchenfrage des Wallerangels zu sein...

Meine Erkenntnis soweit ist, dass die Schnurstärke letztendlich durch die Wahl der Angelstelle beeinflusst wird=> habe ich keine bis wenig Strömung und die Möglichkeit den Fisch auch mal 50m Schnur nehmen zu lassen oder muss ich ihn "auf Biegen und Brechen" (übrigens danke dafür ProfiBlinker:q)im Buhnenfeld halten weil die Haupströmung so stark ist.
Dementsprechend muss wohl auch Rute&Rolle dimensioniert sein, sprich die maximale "stopping-power" der Kombo.
Entsprechend werde ich mir mal im April vor Ort ein Bild vom Wasserstand und der Strömung am Rhein machen und es im Zweifelsfall an ruhigeren Altarmen/Hafenbecken versuchen.
Oder fangt ihr eure Welse alle hart an der Strömungskante?


----------



## Seefliege (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

|wavey:

@ Zesch;

beim spinnfischen oder klopfen vom boot bin ich auch eher ein freund der "leichteren" ausrüstung. aber wenns vom ufer der steinpackungen und muschelbank besähten gewässerabschnitte geht, rüste ich gerne auf. auf meinen multis ist auch 0,50er pl drauf. und das nicht wegen der tragkraft, sondern wegen der höheren abriebfestigkeit.

mit dünnen multifilen auf waller zu fischen, halte ich auch für unverantwortlich. und das , obwohl es häufiger auch gut geht. ein kumpel von mir hat mal beim zanderfischen ne granate von 2,09 m draufbekommen. rate mal wie lange der drill an seinem zahnstocher von rute und der 0,17er schnur gedauert hat? geschlagene 90 minuten ... #q und danach war der fisch so erschöpft, dass er nicht mehr wollte. das ziel die drillzeit zu verkürzen, hat demnach nichts mit einem wettkampf: "stärkster wallerangler des monats", sondern mit der bis an die grenzen der überlebensfähigkeit gehenden erschöpfung der fische bei zu langen drillzeiten zu tun. |thinkerg: je kürzer der drill, umso besser überstehen die fische die ganze prozedur. 

also; *in der kürze liegt die würze ...* #6 und genau dafür benötigt man dann eben eine wallerausrüstung.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Miepol schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> @ Zesch;
> 
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Wattwurm62 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

#6 Dem gibts nichts hinzuzufügen #6


----------



## Gloin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Ok, dass man aureichend schweres Tackle fischt um den Drill möglichst kurz und damit schonend für den Fisch zu gestalten sollte eigtl. selbstverständlich sein=> Stichwort "Respekt vor der Kreatur"!
Aber da spielt ja die die Schnur ab einer Stärke von 20kg nicht mehr die entscheidende Rolle, sondern das Rückgrat der Rute sowie die Bremse der Rolle.
Und da ist es leider nur im Big Game-Bereich üblich die maximale Dragpower anzugeben. 
Wieviel Bremskraft bringen Eure Welsrollen denn so auf?
Ich meine so eine 4000er Ryobi (Zauber/Applause) kommt ja z.B. auf ca. 5-6kg, was dann vermutlich zu wenig wäre um nen Kapitalen fix auszudrillen, oder?


----------



## Seefliege (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

|wavey:

@ Gloin;

bei den rollen, die meistens zum spinnfischen verwendet werden, gebe ich dir recht. bei der slammer halte ich bei größerem druck auch die hand auf die spule ...

bei multis sieht die sache schon anders aus. ich hatte da mal so einen unfall mit nem großwaller vor ein paar jahren in spanien. wir angelten mit stellfischmontagen, die vom wasser an die ufervegetation gespannt wurden. beim auslegen einer montage bekam ich kurz vor einem strauch einen biss, und der waller riss mich kurzerhand aus dem schlauchboot ... da die bremse komplett zu war, zog mich der fisch ständig unter wasser. dann bekam ich die kordel des bootes zu fassen, worauf das vieh mir fast den arm aus der schulter gerissen hat ... nach ner weile kam mir mein kumpel zu hilfe und wir konnten das teil landen ... :vik: die bremse der rolle war definitiv komplett zu ... #6


----------



## Koalano1 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Miepol schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> @ Gloin;
> 
> ...


 
Gut zu wissen!
Also immer bremse auf, oder Wasserski tragen|supergri


----------



## ... (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



zesch schrieb:


> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...39777&sspn=0.000804,0.002403&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19
> 
> nimm eine Polbrille mit und geh es Dir anschauen, von wegen, im Flachwasser
> 
> ...



Petri, schöner Waller #6
Meiner ist 160cm lang, wiegt dabei aber nur 25kg.
|bigeyes


----------



## archie01 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen!
> Also immer bremse auf, oder Wasserski tragen|supergri



Hallo
Nein genau andersrum , die Rolle gehört zu. #6
Bist du zu schwach - angel lieber auf Rotaugen #h .
Wenn du dem Waller in einem mit Hindernissen gespicktem Gewässer zu viel Platz gibst , kriegst du ihn nie.

Gruß
Archie

PS Beim Wallerangeln lautet die Devise : Nur schwer ist fair


----------



## archie01 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



... schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Waller #6
> Meiner ist 160cm lang, wiegt dabei aber nur 25kg.
> |bigeyes



Hallo
Aber kein schönes Bild , den Fisch ohne Abhakmatte auf den Steinschüttungen zu sehen...|gr:

Gruß
Archie


----------



## ... (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Aber kein schönes Bild , den Fisch ohne Abhakmatte auf den Steinschüttungen zu sehen...|gr:
> 
> Gruß
> Archie



Wenn er ihn verwetet hat -so wie ich- ist es ja kein Problem...


----------



## Gloin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

@Miepol

FETTE STORY!!!und natürlich fetter Wels, RESPEKT|bigeyes
Welche Multi hast Du denn gefischt, die mehr Bremskraft aufbringt, als Du - ich vermute mal in der Überraschung - halten konntest?

Zum Thema Abhakmatte:
Wenn der Fisch eh verwertet wird, egal.
Aber wenn man manchmal sieht, wie auch die Profis von PB oder der berühmte Waller K**** ihre Fische behandeln^^
Da werden die über Stege und Steine zur Waage gezehrt und minutenlang an der Luft aus allen Winkeln fotografiert und auch gestemmt#d
Da würde mich mal die Mortalitätsrate feleaster Fische interessieren, gab hier mal nen interessanten Thread, wo genau diese Frage zum Thema Hecht diskutiert wurde.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Es gibt auch "Sportangler" die nachts gefangene Welse über Nacht an den Bootssteg knoten, damit sie bei Tageslicht ein tolles Foto für Ihren Sponsor und oder ihren "Ruhm" machen können!

...ätzend!

Da ist mir ein verwerteter Waller in der Steinpackung echt sympathischer!

...und entgegen aller Unkenrufe schmecken auch große Welse noch ganz prima!


Ernie


----------



## wallerangler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Gloin so kann ich das aber nicht stehen lassen der Kalle sieht keine Waller über Steinpackungen zum wiegen , da hast du ne falsche info . Waller die über Nacht Angeleint werden und ab und zu mal kontrolliert haben eine überlebensrate von 99 % ,werden Waller nach einen langen drill sofort wieder frei gelassen schätze ich mal sind es nur noch 50 %


----------



## Seefliege (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

|wavey:

@ Gloin;

ja ich werde das wohl nie vergessen ... hätte aber auch darauf verzichten können. ich war ganz schön am limit, auch sauerstofftechnisch ... aber wenn das adrenalin erst mal durch die adern fließt. :m

die rolle war ne schwarze abu biggame 10000. gehörte meinem kumpel.

@ Ernie;

da gebe ich dir recht. so ein waller hat schon ein sehr schmackhaftes fleisch. ich habe trotzdem immer ne *plane* dabei. die passt in eine normale spinntasche locker rein. ist also kein zusätzlicher aufwand ... wenn du den fisch mal nicht verwerten kannst oder w ... |rolleyes, kannst du ihn normalerweise ohne plane nur noch schonend im wasser abhaken. liegt er in der schüttung, kannst gleich ne klamotte nehmen ... |engel:


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Gloin so kann ich das aber nicht stehen lassen der Kalle sieht keine Waller über Steinpackungen zum wiegen , da hast du ne falsche info . Waller die über Nacht Angeleint werden und ab und zu mal kontrolliert haben eine überlebensrate von 99 % ,werden Waller nach einen langen drill sofort wieder frei gelassen schätze ich mal sind es nur noch 50 %


 

eieieieiei - sorry für das off-topic !

Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft das Anleinen verteidigen, oder???

Junge, Junge - muß mich gerade schwer beherrschen, um nichts zu schreiben, was eine Verwarnung nach sich zieht!

Also - das Anleinen ist unnötige Quälerei und sowohl für Mensch als auch für den Fisch unwürdig und einfach abartig!


So, jetzt wieder zu dem Kollegen - etwas stabileres Material solltest Du schon nehmen, aber da hier keine 2m -Welse an der Tagesordnung sind muß es auch nicht das Big - Game Tackle sein!

ü-20 kg Tragkraft halte ich für gut und verantwortungsbewußt - aber drüber halte ich für übertrieben!Rute & Rolle sollten dem Schnurkaliber angemessen sein und dann kriegst du auch einen großen raus!

Petri Heil!

Ernie


----------



## archie01 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hallo ernie1973





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft das Anleinen verteidigen, oder???


 
Also , ich leine nicht an , aber mir ist jeder fachmännisch angeleinte Waller lieber als ein abgeschlagener , das Verteufeln des Anleinens kann nur von Leuten kommen , die das nicht kennen.




ernie1973 schrieb:


> So, jetzt wieder zu dem Kollegen - etwas stabileres Material solltest Du schon nehmen, aber da hier keine 2m -Welse an der Tagesordnung sind muß es auch nicht das Big - Game Tackle sein!
> 
> ü-20 kg Tragkraft halte ich für gut
> Ernie



Ist sie nicht ! Tragkraft sagt dabei nur wenig aus , eine dünne Schnur reibt sich beim ersten Kontakt mit scharfen Steinen auf - daher ist die ungeeignet, selbst wenn sie eine gute Tragkraft hat.
 Übrigens der Rhein liefert regelmäßig 2m Fische , damit kann man sich nicht rausreden....



Vielleicht überlegst du dir deine Aussagen nochmal.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## mike_w (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Naja, dass der Rhein regelmäßig 2m Waller liefert, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Dazu kenne ich die Wallerszene am Niederrhein zu gut. Kommt vor, sind aber die Ausnahmen. Leider sind zu viele kapitale Wallies im großen Boom der Jahrtausendwende entnommen worden.
Seit dem letzten Spanienurlaub bin ich ein großer Fan des kurzen Anleinens (5-10min) geworden, da der Fisch nach dem Drill bis zum Auspacken der Fotoausrüstung vollständig im Wasser bleibt und sich sofort erholen kann. Für den Fisch die schonendste Prozedur überhaupt.

Ob ein Fisch auf der Steinpackung liegt oder nicht ist für die meisten Leser dieses Forum uninteressant, da der Fisch eh entnommen wird (was der Gesetzgeber vom Prinzip her vorgibt).


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Habe überlegt - und bleibe dabei!

;O)

So verschieden können Meinungen sein!

Ernie

...und Anleinen wegen eines Photos über die ganze Nacht bis zum Tageslicht ist kein fischfreundliches Motiv!!!


----------



## Gloin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

#tOh!Dann trügt mich da meine Erinnerung wohl, da will ich natürlich niemanden verleumden und nehme meine Aussage bzgl. Waller Kalle hiermit zurück!
Dass im Rhein regelmäßig große Welse gefangen werden scheint mir nach der Lektüre vieler (wirklich seeehr vieler) Beiträge in diversen Foren Fakt zu sein. Und groß ist für mich auch >160cm, kann mir vorstellen, dass unter gewissen Bedingungen (=> Strömung) auch so ein Kaliber schon ne Menge Alarm macht...

Das Anleinen von Welsen zwecks Foto bei Licht kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und generell wirkt das auf mich schon fies. Andererseits fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung mit sowas und wenn ein schonend(!) angeleinter Wels bessere Überlebenschancen hat, ist schon ein gewichtiges Argument. Was mich durchaus (ja, auch bei manchem Profi) stört, ist, wenn zusätzliche Strapazen für den Fisch in Kauf genommen werden, nur um ihn besser fotografieren und vor allem wiegen zu können...


----------



## laverda (2. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hi Boardies 
Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie scharf hier übereinander hergezogen wird wegen einiger Fische einer bestimmten Spezies....hier: Wels 
Wer da die Monsterschnüre und Big Game Ausrüstungen propagiert, fängt wahrscheinlich nur 2 m Fische und schaltet jedem Mepps Größe 1 beim Barschangeln ein 10 kg Stahlvorfach an seine 30er geflochtene Leine, es könnte ja ein kapitaler Hecht zubeißen (passiert wahrscheinlich täglich irgendwo in Angeldeutschland) und ausgerechnet zwischen den einzigen beiden scharfkantigen Steinen im Fluss durchschwimmen wollen. 
Andererseits hat er nen Drilling Gr 3/0 am Mepps, den die kleineren Barsche nicht so weit in den Schlund bringen, die sollen ja möglichst unverletzt wieder zurück. 
Angeln birgt eben immer die Gefahr, Fische auch mal töten zu  müssen oder hin und wieder mal Sieger im Duell mit Rute und Rolle bleiben. 
Wer bitteschön beangelt seinen Zielfisch immer mit derart schwerem Gerät, dass sogar ein Rekordfisch im 5 min Drill chancenlos bleibt? Ich persönlich hatte mit die schönsten Stunden am Wasser, als ich Meerforellen mit einer 14er Monofilen an langer weicher Spinnrute fing, bzw. ein 20er Vorfach mit Zanderköder einem gut 1 m Wels zum Verhängnis wurde. 
Ich glaube, dass die allermeisten Fische verloren gehen, da Schnüre über Jahre genutzt werden, Knoten etliche Hänger überdauern, Wirbel Marke superbillig, kein Gerätecheck vor dem Angelgang.usw. usw.
Bei mir werden nach jedem Angelgang zumindest die ersten 2 m Schnur entsorgt und das gesamte Geschirr grundsätzlich demontiert. 
Wer von euch wird bei so viel Empörung über angeblich unverantwortlichem Verhaltens dem Wels gegenüber tätig gegen die Heerscharen von Sackfischern und Totschlägern von Brassen, Rotaugen, Zandern.........?

Appropos Wels: Das Frühlingshochwasser naht, was wurde eigentlich aus dem legendären Kuhwiesenwaller :q|kopfkrat #d


----------



## Seefliege (3. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

|wavey:

@ Laverda;

wenn die fische tatsächlich immer verwertet werden sollen, gibt es sicherlich schlimmere sachen, als nen waller auf das ufer zu ziehen ... ich persönlich ziehe es aber vor, trotzdem eine matte oder plane dabei zu haben, wo ich den fisch dann drauf ziehen kann. auch wenn sich einigen "C & R" - vertretern der magen umdreht, früher wurden bei uns in der gegend die welse zur landung gegafft ... in nem russischen wallervideo habe ich gesehen, wie die fische am boot noch im wasser mit einem totschläger betäubt wurden, bevor sie in den sack kamen. was ich damit sagen will; jeder angler sollte sich durchaus entsprechend seiner verwertungsabsichten auf den fall des falles vorbereiten. *nicht mehr und nicht weniger. *das ist man der kreatur schuldig ... wenn der waller erstmal dran hängt, ist es zu spät sich gedanken über die versorgung des fisches zu machen ... 

" ... Angeln birgt eben immer die Gefahr, Fische auch mal töten zu müssen oder hin und wieder mal Sieger im Duell mit Rute und Rolle bleiben. 
Wer bitteschön beangelt seinen Zielfisch immer mit derart schwerem Gerät, dass sogar ein Rekordfisch im 5 min Drill chancenlos bleibt? Ich persönlich hatte mit die schönsten Stunden am Wasser, als ich Meerforellen mit einer 14er Monofilen an langer weicher Spinnrute fing, bzw. ein 20er Vorfach mit Zanderköder einem gut 1 m Wels zum Verhängnis wurde ..."

ich gebe dir recht, angeln ist lebensgefährlich für fische ... :m und es ist auch jedem schon einmal passiert, dass ein größerer fisch als beifang auf eine leichte montage gebissen hat. darum geht es auch garnicht. wenn man barsche zuppeln geht, montiert man entsprechend leicht. sollen zander gefangen werden, auch usw. und beim gezielten wallerangeln sollte auch entsprechend dimensioniertes gerät benutzt werden. und um gezieltes wallerangeln geht es ja in diesem thread ...  wer waller als beifang betrachtet kann es ja auch anders betrachten. |rolleyes

letztendlich kann es jeder handhaben, wie er möchte. #6
für mich und einige andere gilt: *fair fishing *und das bedeutet für mich beim wallerangeln *schwer ist fair ... *


----------



## zesch (3. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

@Miepol,

beim Spinnfischen in NRW ist vielleicht 1 Fisch von 400 ein Wels,
da werde ich nicht kiloschweres Gerät mit mir rumschleppen,
bis auf 3 - 5 gezielte Wels Nachmittage (Blinker, GuFi usw.)
z.B. vor einem Gewitter, wo dann auch eine 0,30mm Schnur
und eine 60`er Rolle zum Einsatz kommen

ich freu mich für alle die gezielt losgehen und sofort Welse
fangen, = mit dem Zielfisch Tackle
aber so einfach läuft das leider nicht in NRW

und privat und beruflich könnte ich mir kein Lebensmotto einrichten,
ala Konfuzius.........


----------



## Seefliege (3. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

|wavey:

@ zesch;

und genau daher hatte ich ja zwischen welsen als *beifang* und ihrem *gezielten befischen* unterschieden. wer ihn als beifang hat, wird die dimensionierung des gerätes unter anderen aspekten sehen. keine frage ... #c
in meiner gegend springen sie einem auch nicht nur so an die angel. ist hier auch eher "ein fisch der 1000 würfe" ... das hindert mich trotzdem nicht, ihnen gezielt auf den leib zu rücken. und wenn ich in einer saison nur ein paar bisse habe, egal! so ein deutscher waller ist für mich mehr wert, als ein im ausland gefangener ... ich schrieb ausdrücklich: "für mich ..." d.h. ja nicht, dass andere angler es genauso sehen und machen müssen. 
der zanderbestand ist bei uns derartig am boden, dass die angelei auf zander mit einem welsfähigem gerät auch keine punkte bringt ... daher fische ich gleich gezielt auf rapfen oder auf wels. wobei ich sogar schon auf das derbe gerät auf riesenblinker in der hauptströmung ein paar rapfen fangen konnte. wenn sich die zanderangelei richtig lohnen würde, ich denke, ich würde so ne ähnliche ausrüstung nehmen wie du ... #6

off topic:

meine signatur steht für meine philosophie beim angeln. die angelmethode, die probleme bei der vorbereitung und umsetzung des fanges, halt der ganze prozess (weg), der letztendlich zum fang eines bestimmten fisches führt, ist der grund warum ich ihn überhaupt fangen will. was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht auch angeln gehe, um mir mal nen filet in die pfanne zu hauen. der reiz des angelns besteht für mich im *Wie?* 

beispiele: 

wels mit kunstköder (nicht mit pellets)
döbel und karpfen mit fliegenfischen ...


----------



## laverda (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

_@ Miepol

meine signatur steht für meine philosophie beim angeln. die angelmethode, die probleme bei der vorbereitung und umsetzung des fanges, halt der ganze prozess (weg), der letztendlich zum fang eines bestimmten fisches führt, ist der grund warum ich ihn überhaupt fangen will. was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht auch angeln gehe, um mir mal nen filet in die pfanne zu hauen. der reiz des angelns besteht für mich im *Wie?* ..................._

sowie:     *Wann, Wo, mit Wem*

_*Bingo!!!!! *_

Kann es kaum erwarten nach diesem langen Winter endlich mit meinen neuen Ideen und Bastelergebnissen für´s Fliegenfischen, Spinnfischen, und Ansitzen den Fischen auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Meine Frau hat mich die letzten Wochen fast nur noch mit Bindestock, Lötkolben, Klebstoffen, Werkzeugkiste, Ölkännchen usw. gesehen. 

Lieber auf einsamer Flur einen 50er Zander am selbstgebundenen Streamer, als einen 10 pfd Fisch mit 0-8-15 Methode unter den Augen etlicher Sackfischer. 

Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## Gloin (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

 ich finde das Wort "Sackfischer" einfach zuuu geil...


----------



## laverda (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hi Leute, 
längsseits der ganzen Diskussion um zentnerschwere Welse im Rhein - Fängt eigentlich jemand von euch neben dem einen oder anderen Kapitalen halbwegs regelmäßig "normale" Größen (1-1,2m), die nicht direkt ne ganze Kühltruhe blockieren würden? 
Ich bin bekennender Angler, Fischtöter, Hobbykoch, und Gourmet solange es für mich und meine Lieben auf absehbare Zeit auch lecker selbst zu verwerten ist. Das hinterste Kilo vom Meterfisch ist das beste, was ich geräuchert kenne. 
Ansonsten: Küss die Flosse guter Fisch, im Wasser bleibst du länger als in jeder Truhe frisch. (Mann o Mann, das reimt sich sogar)  |supergri 
Fische, die ich zurücksetze werden maximal gemessen, selten fotografiert und wenn möglich noch im Wasser vom Haken befreit.


----------



## Gloin (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hey laverda, Du Poet!
Das ist mal eine sehr vernünftige Einstellung, ich wünschte dass würden mehr Leute so handhaben, zumal ja keiner genau weiß, wieviele Barsche, Zander, Hechte, Welse nach minutenlangem posieren und wiegen nicht doch noch eingehen...
Generell soll der Wels sich ja in der Küche ganz ausgezeichnet machen, aber gibt es denn da auch eine Art "Maximalgröße"?
So wie ja auch größere Karpfen nicht mehr so gut schmecken...Obwohl natürlich das Foto mit blutverschmiertem 40Pfünder am Fischgalgen hier unter den Karpfenanglern wie eine Bombe einschlagen würde...:q


----------



## Gloin (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Ach ja, war natürlich Spaß!
Nicht dass es hier gleich aus allen Ecken Boilies hagelt bis der Thread dicht ist...


----------



## Doc Plato (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Zum Thema "Wels & Gerät" habe ich beim stöbern auf Youtube was gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B54Gl-jYqU&feature=related

Von der Werbung mal abgesehen....


----------



## wallerangler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hallo da es ja wie einige meinen im rhein gibt es nicht viele große waller schaltet mal morgen um 18 uhr RTL an


----------



## laverda (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

_Generell soll der Wels sich ja in der Küche ganz ausgezeichnet machen, aber gibt es denn da auch eine Art "Maximalgröße"? 

_Hi Gloin, 
Ganz sicher ist,  dass Wels ein wirklich ausgezeichneter Speisefisch ist. Ich für mein Teil lasse das Schwanzstück räuchern und den Rest schneide ich zu Koteletts für Grill und Pfanne. Gerade vom Grill ist es ne echte Delikatesse. Bloss nicht in Alu einpacken, sondern gut gewürzt nackt auf den Rost und einen Großteil des Fetts rauslaufen lassen, bis das feste helle Fleisch von außen leicht braun wird. So ein Welskotelett wird nur noch von einem Meerforellenfilet gegart im geschlossenen Kugelgrill übertroffen. 
Ich habe bis dato noch keinen Wels jenseits der 10 kg aus genannten Gründen in der Küche gehabt, daher kenne ich nicht die Grenze der Genießbarkeit und daher auch meine Frage nach regelmäßigen Fängen dieser Gewichtsklasse_. 


_


----------



## laverda (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

_


wallerangler schrieb:



			Hallo da es ja wie einige meinen im rhein gibt es nicht viele große waller schaltet mal morgen um 18 uhr RTL an
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Hi Wallerangler, 
bist du wieder öfter mal auch am Rhein unterwegs? 
Die Saison beginnt bald und vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit einem gemeinsamen Rheintripp. Ich habe dieses Jahr hoffentlich wieder mehr Zeit. Schick mir doch ne PN.


----------



## Gloin (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

@laverda

Wels-Kotelett vom Grill, das klingt ja gut! Ich meine bei dem Welsbestand im Rhein kann es ja kaum schaden, nen Meterfisch auch mal mitzunehmen.

@wallerfänger

kommt da nicht RTL-Explosiv?
Dann könnte das ja einen ähnlich fundierten Bericht geben wie diesen hier:http://www.unterwasserwelt.de/html/waller_wels.html|uhoh:
"auch kleine Hunde kann es treffen" oder "todbringende Armada rüstet zum Feldzug" oder auch "Selbst der Einsatz des Tauchermessers konnte den wild gewordenen Waller nicht bremsen"
Da darf man sich ja eigtl gar nicht mehr ohne .45er an den Rhein trauen:q


----------



## Hansemann 28 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Moin,
ich hab im Duisburger Raum vorleztes Jahr einen von 174 cm auf Tauwurmbündel und einen von 150 cm als beifang beim jiggen überlistet.
Ist schon eine brutale Sache mit den Rheinwelsen,ohne das passende Gerät wird es schwierig.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## laverda (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Gloin schrieb:


> @laverda
> 
> Wels-Kotelett vom Grill, das klingt ja gut! Ich meine bei dem Welsbestand im Rhein kann es ja kaum schaden, nen Meterfisch auch mal mitzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Also wegen der Welse brauchste keine 45er, da reicht geeignetes Gerät (Beschreibungen gabs genug), aber ich persönlich fühle mich beim Einzelangeln tatsächlich mit Hund, Power-Zwille und griffbereitem Gaff an einigen Stellen erheblich wohler als ohne. Und das nicht etwa, weil ich Angst vor Amok-schwimmenden Welsen habe. #d
Besoffene Sackfischer und zugeknallte Ufergriller legen mitunter bei Langeweile des nachts erhebliche Strecken zurück und tatsächlich musste ich mich schon mal wehrhaft zeigen, um 2 dieser Zeitgenossen meines Angelplatzes zu verweisen (Hund und Gaff war denen zu gefährlich). #q


----------



## Krabbenfänger (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



laverda schrieb:


> Also wegen der Welse brauchste keine 45er, da reicht geeignetes Gerät (Beschreibungen gabs genug), aber ich persönlich fühle mich beim Einzelangeln tatsächlich mit Hund, Power-Zwille und griffbereitem Gaff an einigen Stellen erheblich wohler als ohne. Und das nicht etwa, weil ich Angst vor Amok-schwimmenden Welsen habe. #d
> Besoffene Sackfischer und zugeknallte Ufergriller legen mitunter bei Langeweile des nachts erhebliche Strecken zurück und tatsächlich musste ich mich schon mal wehrhaft zeigen, um 2 dieser Zeitgenossen meines Angelplatzes zu verweisen (Hund und Gaff war denen zu gefährlich). #q


Moin,
das kenn ich leider auch,ich nehm auch lieber beim Nachtangeln meinen Baseballschläger mit.
Mein Hund lässt auch nicht zu das mich jemand beim angeln belästigt...vielleicht sollt ich mir auch noch nen Gaff zulegen ,so für die andere Hand.
Gruss.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## Seefliege (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

|wavey:

@ Gloin;

" ... kommt da nicht RTL-Explosiv?
Dann könnte das ja einen ähnlich fundierten Bericht geben wie diesen hier:http://www.unterwasserwelt.de/html/waller_wels.html|uhoh:
"auch kleine Hunde kann es treffen" oder "todbringende Armada rüstet zum Feldzug" oder auch "Selbst der Einsatz des Tauchermessers konnte den wild gewordenen Waller nicht bremsen" ..."

ja bei rtl explosiv soll tatsächlich ein bericht über den fang eines riesigen albinowallers aus dem rhein vor ein paar tagen gesendet werden. bin schon gespannt darauf, da die fänger wohl auch keinen hehl daraus machen wollen, dass sie den fisch wieder zurück gesetzt haben ... mal sehen, ob rtl das bei der aktuellen gesetzlage auch so bringen wird? |kopfkrat auf jeden fall soll der drill mit ner kamera aufgezeichnet worden sein ... #6


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

hallo oder guten morgen an euch kann mir nun mal wer sagen wann das bei rtl kommt weil ich habe das zwar hier lesen können aber keiner schreibt wann 

danke


----------



## Gloin (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

@profiblinker81



wallerangler schrieb:


> Hallo da es ja wie einige meinen im rhein gibt es nicht viele große waller schaltet mal morgen um 18 uhr RTL an



Also "morgen" = heute


----------



## wallerangler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

so ist es heute


----------



## Barsch-Guru (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



laverda schrieb:


> Ich für mein Teil lasse das Schwanzstück räuchern


 
@laverda

Moin,

ziehst du die Haut vom Schwanzteil ab oder lässt du sie dran bevor du es räucherst?


Grüße Alex


----------



## laverda (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> @laverda
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...



Hi Alex, 
auf jeden Fall dranlassen und mit dem Schwanzende nach unten in den Rauch!!!!!!!!! Aale und andere Fische hängen auch mit Pelle dran und Kopf oben. Je nach Geschmack und Fettgehalt ggf. leicht einpieksen, um etwas Fett abzulassen. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, das Lecker-Räuchern ist nicht so einfach und ich hab da glücklicherweise jemand der absoluten Spitzenklasse. 
Ich habe Freunde, die niemals Fisch aßen und nach eigenen Angaben auch noch nie mochten #d............vom letzten Welsschwanz ist mir persönlich beim gemeinsamen Essen kaum was geblieben . Ergo: Ich werde wohl diese Saison auch mal einen über 1 m Mitnehmen, sonst bleibt mir zu wenig. |supergri 

Aber erst mal muss ich den fangen................und ehrlich gesagt, ich fange leider nicht jedes Jahr einen


----------



## Barsch-Guru (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

@Laverda

Das mit den "Nichtfischessern" kenn ich nur zu gut! Meine Tante wollte nie Wels essen weil sie mal einen frisch gefangenen in natura gesehen hatte und ihn nicht appetitlich fand.
Ich hab ihr dann mal ein Stück Wels (Schwanzstück) als Zander untergejubelt. Auf einmal war das der beste "Zander" den sie je gegessen hatte!
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Wels einer der betsen Speisefisch überhaupt.

Gibts bei Euch nicht viel Wels?

Grüße Alex


----------



## mike_w (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Zitat:Zitat von wallerangler  
Hallo da es ja wie einige meinen im rhein gibt es nicht viele große waller schaltet mal morgen um 18 uhr RTL an

Also "morgen" = heute



Also ich habe extra RTL eingeschaltet und nichts von den vielen großen Wallern im Rhein gesehen. Was sollen diese Fakes?


----------



## wallerangler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Er war doch kurz zu sehen . ich kann auch nur das weiter geben was ich von einem kameramann von RTL erzählt bekommen habe , das der waller nur so kurz und nur von vorne zu sehen war im Beitrag wusste er vorher auch nicht


----------



## Sledge (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



mike_w schrieb:


> Zitat:Zitat von wallerangler
> Hallo da es ja wie einige meinen im rhein gibt es nicht viele große waller schaltet mal morgen um 18 uhr RTL an
> 
> Also "morgen" = heute
> ...


 
Wollte das auch sehen, es kamen aber leider andere Beiträge. In der Vorschau war der Waller zu sehen. Die haben wohl aus aktuellem Anlaß andere Berichte gezeigt. Dafür kann aber keiner was,und schon gar nicht @wallerangler! 
Von daher sehe ich das nicht als Fake.
Gruß sledge#h


----------



## mike_w (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Sorry, hab nicht die ganze Zeit mit Argusaugen auf den Bildschirm geschaut, gesehen habe ich keinen Waller. Wann soll denn der Ausschnitt gewesen sein. Um 18.00Uhr, mitten drin oder am Ende?


----------



## Sledge (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



mike_w schrieb:


> Sorry, hab nicht die ganze Zeit mit Argusaugen auf den Bildschirm geschaut, gesehen habe ich keinen Waller. Wann soll denn der Ausschnitt gewesen sein. Um 18.00Uhr, mitten drin oder am Ende?[/quote
> 
> Das war in der Vorschau , ca um 17.55 . Es sollten Berichte über den Waller und den "Stuntfischer" gezeigt werden .Die kamen aber nicht , statt dessen wurden Berichte von Hauseinsturz in Köln usw. gezeigt.


----------



## laverda (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> @Laverda
> 
> Das mit den "Nichtfischessern" kenn ich nur zu gut! Meine Tante wollte nie Wels essen weil sie mal einen frisch gefangenen in natura gesehen hatte und ihn nicht appetitlich fand.
> Ich hab ihr dann mal ein Stück Wels (Schwanzstück) als Zander untergejubelt. Auf einmal war das der beste "Zander" den sie je gegessen hatte!
> ...



Hi Alex, 
da sind schon ne ganze Menge Bartelträger hier im Rhein, sonst gäb es dieses Thema und die vielen Fangmeldungen nicht. Einzig, es ist nicht so, dass man einfach ein halbes Kilo Wurm, Fisch oder Geflügelkuddeln an den Schlachterhaken hängt, das ganze mit ebensoviel Blei versieht und am Rand der Fahrrinne versenkt und dann schwuppdiwupps ein RTL-reifes Monster rausziehen kann. 
Langer Atem, lange Arme und viele Stunden am Wasser sind eben auch am Rhein vonnöten.


----------



## laverda (5. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*



Sledge schrieb:


> mike_w schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, hab nicht die ganze Zeit mit Argusaugen auf den Bildschirm geschaut, gesehen habe ich keinen Waller. Wann soll denn der Ausschnitt gewesen sein. Um 18.00Uhr, mitten drin oder am Ende?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Gloin (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Ich bin zwar momentan dabei mir ne dicke Geflochtene zu organisieren, aber mir drängt sich dabei mal eine Frage auf...
Warum fischt niemand mit 0,60er Monofil?
Die Tragkraft dürfte ja mit ca. 25kg reichen, die Abriebfestigkeit höher sein als bei einer gleich dicken Geflochtenen und von wegen Schnurfassung tut sich das dann auch nix.
Das Argument für geflochtene Schnur ist ja immer der direkte Kontakt (speziell beim Anhieb) und auf weite Entfernung.
Wenn ich jetzt also am Rhein auf kurze Distanz oder sogar mit Circle-Hook (=>kein Anhieb) fische, wäre da eine gute monofile Schnur dann nicht sogar im Vorteil;+?
Ist erstmal ne rein theoretische Überlegung, aber mich würde mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren.


----------



## Seefliege (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

#h

@ Gloin;

ich habe früher zu ostzeiten in ermangelung von anderem material auch mit ner 0,60er mono auf wels gefischt. probleme im drill hatte ich nie, obwohl nur 100 m schnur auf der rolle waren ... #c beim vertikalfischen auf wels vom boot nehme ich ganz gerne monoschnur, da diese in der strömung weniger vibriert. das kann man leicht überprüfen indem man die schnur mit den händen führt, was ja beim klopfen üblich ist. mono dürfte unter wasser leiser sein, als multifile schnur.


----------



## laverda (13. März 2009)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Hi Leute, 
meine Frau fand Bilder vom RTL-Monster-Albinowels aus dem Rhein (220 cm, 75 kg) auf der Homepage von Fisch und Fang. Sie hat 2 der Bilder ausgedruckt und ich muss sagen, das ist ein echter Knaller. Ich stell die Bilder jetzt hier lieber nicht rein, da die mit Sicherheit urheberrechtlich geschützt sind. Wen´s interessiert, kann ja selbst mal Googeln.


----------



## wombel23 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

wollt das thema mal wieder beleben ,wie sieht es denn momentan in du aus mit welsen ? kann jemand sagen ob die laichzeit schon begonnen hat oder ob man es noch versuchen sollte einen zu fangen


----------



## rütti (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

hallo zusammen!
wer kann mir sagen wie der aal zur Zeit am niederrhein beißt!
Wollte mit meinem Sohn mal am Wochenende probieren.
gruß rütti


----------



## ZanderSven (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Auf AAl läuft im mom ganz Gut!Wünsche dir viel Erfolg:m


----------



## rütti (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welsangeln Rhein in Duisburg*

Wir wollen in Rees ansitzen!
Welche Zeit ist am besten, wird ja erst ab 23 uhr dunkel?
gruß rütti und danke


----------

